# Catydid's Countdown Thread. On Day 154! Kidded Twins! Pics!



## mistydaiz (Jan 28, 2011)

*Doe: Provider Goats CS Catydid, a 3-year-old Alpine*
*Date Bred: 10/02/11*
*Due Date: 2/29/12 (150th day)
*
(These two pics were taken before her pregnancy.)



















Full Udder, previous year










*Bred To: Hull's Sierra's Jasper*










Pics taken: 1/24/12 (almost 4 months pregnant)





































Pics taken: 2/14/12 (TODAY)























































Her kidding history is a single buck, doe/buck twins, and another single buck.
This will be her fourth kidding. 
I'm hoping she'll have triplets, but she'll probably just have twins. 
She was flushed also, a month before and after breeding.
She's due in 2.5 weeks. She started having a discharge yesterday, and she may have dropped already. Is it too early for that?
Should her udder be more filled out by now?


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Catydid's Countdown Thread. Due 2/29.*

She's beautiful  Good luck! Thinking pinK! :kidred: :kidred: :kidred:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Catydid's Countdown Thread. Due 2/29.*

What a pretty doe! Great looking udder too. Can't wait to see what she gives you! :stars:

Discharge is normal. And sometimes they fill slower than usual. The kids may be in a position that makes her look dropped...I wouldn't worry. How are her ligs?


----------



## mistydaiz (Jan 28, 2011)

*Re: Catydid's Countdown Thread. Due 2/29.*

Her ligs are firm. I've been checking them every day now, and I'll be checking more often when her time gets closer.

Since Kada is so tall and large and Jasper is too, I've just started giving her a little less grain, just so her kids won't get too large inside of her.
But I'm still giving her plenty of alfalfa.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Catydid's Countdown Thread. Due 2/29.*

she is beautiful! thinking pink! :kidred: :kidred: :kidred:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Catydid's Countdown Thread. Due 2/29.*

Thinking Pink.... :kidred: :kidred: :kidred:


----------



## mistydaiz (Jan 28, 2011)

*Re: Catydid's Countdown Thread. Due 2/29.*

Thanks you guys. I'm praying for pink! I've been smelling her poll just for fun, and it smells a little bucky..hoping it doesn't hold any truth this time for her.
Last year, I did the same to Elsie, my other Alpine doe, started smelling her poll a month before her due date till she kidded. All I smelled was dirt and fresh air, no buck or smelly odor, and she ended up having twin doelings.


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: Catydid's Countdown Thread. Due 2/29.*

Yikes! Sure hope that she doesn't have bucklings!!! That would be to bad if she did.

She's looking big!!!! Hoping for girls!!! ray:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Catydid's Countdown Thread. Due 2/29.*

:thumb: no prob!!
I have never herd of smelling their poll to tell if buck kids! that is sooo cool!!!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Catydid's Countdown Thread. Due 2/29.*



mistydaiz said:


> I've been smelling her poll just for fun, and it smells a little bucky..hoping it doesn't hold any truth this time for her.
> Last year, I did the same to Elsie, my other Alpine doe, started smelling her poll a month before her due date till she kidded. All I smelled was dirt and fresh air, no buck or smelly odor, and she ended up having twin doelings.


Last year all our does that had bucky smelling polls had the most does. Mabel had a really smelly poll and had :kidblue: :kidred: , Maggy was REALLY bucky and had :kidred: , Sherburt smelled to high heaven and had  :kidblue: :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: , Stella had no smell at all and had :kidblue: :kidblue: , and Jazz smelled really bad and had :kidred: :kidred: :kidred:. Based on that year, I say the does that have a strong buck smell have more does. I hope that's ends up being true for you and Catydid


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Catydid's Countdown Thread. Due 2/29.*

Happy kidding...pink is good.... hope your sniffer is off ...LOL :laugh: and you get :kidred: :kidred:


----------



## mistydaiz (Jan 28, 2011)

*Re: Catydid's Countdown Thread. On Day 145! New Pics!!Pic He*

Ok, I got some new pics of Kada yesterday..here they are:









































































And this shows how uncomfortable she is getting when she lays down (you can see a wad of cud in her right cheek!) :










She had a little discharge this morning, and her ligs are still firm. Her udder has not strutted yet.
The other day, I saw her breathing heavily and fast, but the other goats were like that also, so I think it was just the warm weather that caused that...Her breathing was normal today, and it was cool and windy outside.

She has gotten a LOT bigger since the last pics I posted, you still think she's carrying twins? 
Please let it not be huge twin bucks!! :GAAH:


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: Catydid's Countdown Thread. On Day 145! New Pics!*

Hey mistydaiz, remember Catydid's daughter, Cherry?? Well, after I read your postabout smelling polls to see if they were going to have bucks or does, I started smelling her poll-it STUNK!!!! BUT.....She had TWIN GIRLS!!!!! :clap: So let's hope Kada has TWIN GIRLS TOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ray:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Catydid's Countdown Thread. On Day 145! New Pics!*

:thumbup:


----------



## mistydaiz (Jan 28, 2011)

*Re: Catydid's Countdown Thread. On Day 145! New Pics!*

For sure, Kada won't kid today. Her ligs are still firm, and her udder is not strutted yet.
This morning, she was away from the other does for a while, but she is mingling with them now.
So, not sure if she will kid tomorrow. I will be checking her ligs again tonight and watching her to see if she distances herself from the herd again...


----------



## mistydaiz (Jan 28, 2011)

*Re: Catydid's Countdown Thread. On Day 145! New Pics!*

I was watching Kada from our sliding glass door and I noticed she had quickly looked at her side and flinched . She is also laying down a little bit away from the other does and chewing her cud.
You think she could be going into pre-labor? Or more likely a fly was on her side?
Her udder has not strutted yet. How long before she actually kids can she be in prelabor?
How long can prelabor last?
Does she have to lose her ligs or get a strutted udder before she can go into prelabor?


----------



## TheMixedBag (Oct 16, 2010)

*Re: Catydid's Countdown Thread. On Day 145! New Pics!*

Jenny was in pre labor for 23 hours this year. My guess it's it can khat a few hours (talala was only in labor for 3 hours-pre labor included) to a few days.


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: Catydid's Countdown Thread. On Day 145! New Pics!*

UPDATES???!!!?? :whatgoat:


----------



## mistydaiz (Jan 28, 2011)

*Re: Catydid's Countdown Thread. On Day 145! New Pics!*

Kada is distancing herself from the does more often. Still has firm ligs, her udder has not strutted yet, and no plug.
Ariella, yes, Kada is acting like she is starved! She gobbled up her grain and has been finishing her alfalfa faster.
My guess, she will kid tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## mistydaiz (Jan 28, 2011)

*Re: Catydid's Countdown Thread. On Day 149! Pic Heavy!*

Kada might be in prelabor this morning.
As soon as I woke up, I went to check on her.
Signs she has:
-She keeps looking at her sides when she lays down.
-She is laying down more often.
-She has a glazed- faraway look in her eyes.
-She grunts and moans quietly when she's laying down.

All that makes me think she is in prelabor, but her ligs are still there. They aren't firm like before, they have dropped a little more, I have to push my fingers down more to feel them.
And her udder hasn't strutted (which isn't always a reliable sign, I know), and she isn't showing a plug yet.
In all of her past three kiddings, she has always kidded on her due date. And she is known for being sneaky, and trying to hide her signs.
What are signs she can't hide?
If she is in prelabor, how long can it last?


----------



## mistydaiz (Jan 28, 2011)

*Re: Catydid's Countdown Thread. Due Today! Pic Heavy!*

Actually she does have some discharge, and she just yawned..
Do her ligs have to be totally gone 12 hours before she kids?


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: Catydid's Countdown Thread. Due Today! Pic Heavy!*

As the previous owner of Catydid, I would say she is *definitely* in labor!!!!! :clap:

Plug is lost.....Groaning.....Yawning (She has never done that for us!!)....Stretching???

Like I said, she LOVES to pick tight, thorny spots to kid. We have experienced that more than once!!! :roll:

Staying away from the others?? Amber mucus? Humping up?? If so, she's IN LABOR!!!

Good luck AND happy kidding!!!! :leap: :leap:


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: Catydid's Countdown Thread. Due Today! Pic Heavy!*

Oh, yes.....She does prelabor for about a day before kidding for us. :wink:

No, she does not have to loose her ligs. She NEVER did for us!!


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: Catydid's Countdown Thread. Due Today! Pic Heavy!*

Oh, yes.....She does prelabor for about a day before kidding for us. :wink:

No, she does not have to loose her ligs. She NEVER did for us!!


----------



## mistydaiz (Jan 28, 2011)

*Re: Catydid's Countdown Thread. Due Today! Pic Heavy!*

OK, thanks Ariella. Then I think she will kid tomorrow.
I haven't seen her stretch or hump up, her discharge is clearish/whitish (not amber), and she will sometimes be with the does, but then will leave them for a while.
She looks like she is in prelabor, and if you say she normally is in prelabor for a day, then she will probably kid tomorrow.  !!!!!!!!!!!!! 
I have been watching her all day from my window. From the window, I can see the whole pasture.
There aren't any thorny or thick shrubs or bushes of any kind here. Just some ceder trees, and it is not thick either.
So she will probably try kidding under a tree.


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: Catydid's Countdown Thread. Due Today! Pic Heavy!*

Just keep a close eye on her.....As I'm sure you are!!!! :hi5:


----------



## mistydaiz (Jan 28, 2011)

*Re: Catydid's Countdown Thread. Due Today! Pic Heavy!*

Oh, I most definitely am!! I wouldn't miss a goat kidding for the world. Too exciting!!


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: Catydid's Countdown Thread. Due Today! Pic Heavy!*



mistydaiz said:


> Oh, I most definitely am!! I wouldn't miss a goat kidding for the world. Too exciting!!


You bet!!!!     I wouldn't either!!!!


----------



## mistydaiz (Jan 28, 2011)

*Re: Catydid's Countdown Thread. Due Today! Pic Heavy!*

OK. This morning when I checked Catydid, I noticed she had a long, thin, clearish, runny discharge hanging from her.
Is this the plug? If it is, how long can it be until she kids?

Her udder has not strutted, and I can feel her ligs still, they are kinda low and I have to press down harder to feel them. I think she is the type that will not completely lose her ligs before kidding. She is acting the same as yesterday...


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: Catydid's Countdown Thread. Due Today! Pic Heavy!*

Pictures????? That would help a lot!! :wink:

Sounds like she is in labor! Babies soon!-hopfuly!!!! :roll:


----------



## mistydaiz (Jan 28, 2011)

*Re: Catydid's Countdown Thread. Due Today! Pic Heavy!*

Here are some pics from right now..

















































You can see some discharge, but it got wiped off with the tree, so you can't see the long string.
You can see she looks lower in the lig area, but I can still felt them..


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Catydid's Countdown Thread. Due Today! Pic Heavy!*

She's getting closer.... :thumb: :clap:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Catydid's Countdown Thread. Due Today! Pic Heavy!*

Getting close!!!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Catydid's Countdown Thread. Due Today! Pic Heavy!*

Looks like she is getting close!


----------



## mistydaiz (Jan 28, 2011)

*Re: Catydid's Countdown Thread. On Day 152! Pic Heavy!*

I have a question: Is it possible for a doe to kid without losing her ligs before kidding?

Kada has still not lost her ligs, and her previous owner has said she never did lose them before kidding.
But most everyone says they DO lose their ligs 12 hours before labor.
I did read about someone who had a Nubian doe who still had her ligs when she kidded.

I realy want to be there when she kids, but how can I tell when she ends her first-stage-labor (which I think she is in now) and finally goes on to the next stage, if her ligs never disappear?

How long can does be in the first-stage labor?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Catydid's Countdown Thread. On Day 152! Question?!!*

Sometimes I believe it can happen.... but not real common...

Watch her close...if you feel she may be getting close....



> I realy want to be there when she kids, but how can I tell when she ends her first-stage-labor (which I think she is in now) and finally goes on to the next stage, if her ligs never disappear?


Some Does can be in pre- labor all day and night... I have seen it that long...
signs of kidding ..... such as ...
...nesting..pawing.. getting up and down a lot...
...amber clear tube discharge or a lot of discharge or Streaming
...looks posty in the rear legs
... really sunk in around her tailhead...tailhead raised..with her tail flopping down
...off by herself
...not eating like normal
...standing in one spot stretching ...yawning a lot
...pushing against a wall for a long time
...talking to her belly(being very verbal)
... being friendlier than usual
...May want to be left alone & not bothered by you,when she is normally friendly
...Udder is really tight and shiny at the bottom area of the teats..
(Please Note) sometimes they can fill in the udder ..just before or after they kid...
...ligs will be gone...but they can fool ya and come and go
...Acting strange
...loosing her plug..creamy white discharge, Some Doe's though.. can do this a month or so prior to kidding.
...strutted udder


----------



## mistydaiz (Jan 28, 2011)

*Re: Catydid's Countdown Thread. On Day 152! Question?!!*

Well she has been showing these signs of kidding (in BOLD) since Thursday early morning:

...*nesting..pawing.. getting up and down a lot*...
...amber clear tube discharge or a lot of discharge or Streaming
...looks posty in the rear legs
... *really sunk in around her tailhead...tailhead raised..with her tail flopping down*...off by herself
...not eating like normal
...standing in one spot stretching ...yawning a lot
...*pushing against a wall for a long time, she has been pushing along the fence*
...talking to her belly(*being very verbal*)
... *being friendlier than usual*
...May want to be left alone & not bothered by you,when she is normally friendly
...Udder is really tight and shiny at the bottom area of the teats..
(Please Note) sometimes they can fill in the udder ..just before or after they kid...
...ligs will be gone...but they can fool ya and come and go
...*Acting strange, she's acting different than normal*
...*loosing her plug..creamy white discharge, Some Doe's though.. can do this a month or so prior to kidding. (She's gotten more discharge yesterday and today than earlier in her pregnany*
...strutted udder

And she is often going off by herself, alone from the other does, making me think she's going into labor.
:GAAH:


----------



## mistydaiz (Jan 28, 2011)

*Re: Catydid's Countdown Thread. On Day 152! Another Question*

If I can still feel the kids kick, does that mean she won't kid soon?

Is that a "for-sure" way of seeing if they are going to kid within 12 hours? That once you can't feel any movement at all on her right side, that she WILL kid within 12 hours?

Or is that a "maybe" way of seeing, just like a strutted udder..?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Catydid's Countdown Thread. On Day 152! Another Question*

When she's definately ready to get down to business, when you touvch the "lig' area, it will be sensitive to her and she'll likely try to squat away from your touch, another sure sign that I check....the teats will be filled with colostrum, you don't need to squeeze them, you can tell by looking, they will appear very plump compared to "floppy" as they are the days before delivery.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Catydid's Countdown Thread. On Day 152! Another Question*

She is in pre labor now...it sounds to me ....so watch her close....it can be anytime.... :hug:


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: Catydid's Countdown Thread. On Day 152! Another Question*

ARRRRRRGGGG!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :GAAH: :GAAH: Catydid, you HAVE TOO be getting uncomfortable!!!!! :hair: Don't you know that you are TWO-not ONE-days over your due date??!!??!!! :shocked: :shocked:

:laugh:


----------



## mistydaiz (Jan 28, 2011)

*Re: Catydid's Countdown Thread. On Day 152! Another Question*

I had checked Kada this morning and she was the same as yesterday. We were gone all day, and when we got back, her body and udder changed alot!
Her udder got a lot bigger all of a sudden (it feels full but not strutted and tight), and her belly is shaped diferently. Now it is carried higher on her sides.
I think she might kid tomorrow...
She still has her ligs and I can still feel her kids kick, although they did feel like they had shifted to a different position.

Here are some pics of her when we got back:









































Now, I just pray that if she does have them tomorrow, it will be when I am there.
If she doesn't kid tomorrow, maybe Monday...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Catydid's Countdown Thread. On Day 152! Another Question*

:hug: hope she gose tomorrow for you!


----------



## mtmom75 (May 19, 2011)

*Re: Catydid's Countdown Thread. On Day 152! Another Question*

I hope she goes tomorrow for you! Or maybe even tonight.


----------



## crgoats (Nov 8, 2011)

*Re: Catydid's Countdown Thread. On Day 152! Another Question*

About a month ago, Emma started having some discharge. I kept thinking she was going, and so did experienced goat people I knew. Finally, I decided she was just going to stay preggo forever. Then, Tuesday morning, I checked her, same old, same old. I checked her around lunch time, same thing. No more udder, no discharge. Just fine. She ate hay all day. Around three pm, I went out to clean the barn, and she had some white discharge with bedding stuck to it. I called my neighbor and she said I had hours to wait. Within half an hour, she had delivered, eating hay up until 5 minutes before she birthed. I have given up on "following the clues". My second doe, yet to deliver, has a bigger udder now then Emma did just hours before she delivered, and she is a smaller doe. Emma was huge with pregnancy, and everyone thought she was having three or four, and she had one. I really think my other two does are having singles, but we will see, because I am obviously not good at figuring this out.


----------



## mistydaiz (Jan 28, 2011)

*Re: Catydid's Countdown Thread. On Day 152! Another Question*

I just checked her again right now, and after she peed, she had very white (like cooked egg white) thick discharge showing on her pooch. It wasn't runny.
She also stretched after she stood up from laying down (could have been just from laying down...)

I'm thinking she'll kid tomorrow afternoon...


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: Catydid's Countdown Thread. On Day 152! Another Question*

:veryangry: :hair: :hair: :GAAH: :GAAH: :angry:


----------



## mistydaiz (Jan 28, 2011)

*Re: Catydid's Countdown Thread. On Day 152! Another Question*

Ok, this morning around 5:40, her ligs were almost completely gone, I could hardly feel them and had to feel around. And she was very sensitive, didn't want me to touch her at all.

Right now, Kada dug herself a little nest in our goat barn and layed down in it. She is also talking to her baibes right now. I haven't seen her push yet, but I was only out there for about 20 minutes.

I wasn't able to feel her ligs yet, cause I didn't want to bother her.

So how long until you think she'll kid?  
Finally!!!


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

*Re: Catydid's Countdown Thread. On Day 154! Might Be In Labo*

Well, if her ligs were almost gone that early this morning and they are past the phase where they bounce back and forth...she probably lost them completely a little later in the morning. Some of my does will go within 4-6 hours of losing their ligs and others have gone a maximum for me of almost 48. Of course when I feel the ligs missing it isn't always RIGHT when they go bye-bye as we can't be there feeling ligaments every hour of the day and night, lol. Making a bunch of funny noises all of a sudden (and consistently) is always a good indicator they are in labor especially paired with lots of pawing and constant, restless up and downs.


----------



## mistydaiz (Jan 28, 2011)

*Re: Catydid's Countdown Thread. On Day 154! Might Be In Labo*

Yes, she is doing all that right now. Pawing (digging at the hay), laying down, getting back up, and she is constantly making little "baby-kid-bleating" noises to herself.


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Catydid's Countdown Thread. On Day 154! Might Be In Labo*

BABIES SOON!!! :clap:


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: Catydid's Countdown Thread. On Day 154! Might Be In Labo*

:stars: :stars: :wahoo: :birthday: :dance:


----------



## mistydaiz (Jan 28, 2011)

*Re: Catydid's Countdown Thread. On Day 154! Might Be In Labo*

Yay!!! Kada had :kidred: :kidblue: .
They are both broken gray/brown chamoises with white on their poll, the boy has black stockings.
They are big! With long legs! I'll weigh them tomorrow..

And I'll post pics as soon as possible.

They are both up and drinking, and trying to walk already.

Kada had the buckling first at 5:25pm, and then she had the doeling almost 5 minutes later. Both came out fast and in the normal diving forward postion.
And Kada also passed her afterbirth...

:stars: :wahoo: :dance:


----------



## Skyz84 (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Catydid's Countdown Thread. On Day 154! Kidded Twins!!!*

Congrats!!! I can't wait to see pictures!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Catydid's Countdown Thread. On Day 154! Kidded Twins!!!*

Congrats!!! :kidblue: :kidred: can't wait to see pics!!!


----------



## crgoats (Nov 8, 2011)

*Re: Catydid's Countdown Thread. On Day 154! Kidded Twins!!!*

Congrats!!! I knew it would not be long, Emma kidded less then 30 minutes after I saw the white discharge coming. :wahoo:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Catydid's Countdown Thread. On Day 154! Kidded Twins!!!*

Congrats...


----------



## Oat Bucket Farm (Dec 14, 2009)

*Re: Catydid's Countdown Thread. On Day 154! Kidded Twins!!!*

Congratulations!


----------



## mistydaiz (Jan 28, 2011)

*Re: Catydid's Countdown Thread. On Day 154! Kidded Twins!!!*

Here are some pics of Kada having contractions and getting kids into position:














































The next pics are of the buckling first and then the doeling, the buckling has the black stockings.



























































































Did I get the colors right? I didn't think chamoises came in gray. And they aren't full chamoises, since they don't have the black belly.


----------



## Valjero (Feb 18, 2012)

*Re: Catydid's Countdown Thread. On Day 154! Kidded Twins! Pi*

Congrats! Beautiful :kidblue: and :kidred:


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: Catydid's Countdown Thread. On Day 154! Kidded Twins! Pi*

:stars: :wahoo: :birthday: :cake: :dance: :bday: :balloons: Congrats!!!! :wahoo: Thay sure are CUTE!!!


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

*Re: Catydid's Countdown Thread. On Day 154! Kidded Twins! Pi*

So cute!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Catydid's Countdown Thread. On Day 154! Kidded Twins! Pi*

Thanks for sharing... :thumb:


----------



## mistydaiz (Jan 28, 2011)

*Re: Catydid's Countdown Thread. On Day 154! Kidded Twins! Pi*

I'll be posting a thread in the Birth Announcements soon with updated pics!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Catydid's Countdown Thread. On Day 154! Kidded Twins! Pi*

Omg how "udderly" adorable!!!!!!   CONGRATULATIONS!! Are you bottle feeding them?


----------



## mistydaiz (Jan 28, 2011)

*Re: Catydid's Countdown Thread. On Day 154! Kidded Twins! Pi*

Yes, I am bottle-feeding them.  
After bottle-feeding kids one year, and then raising them with their dam the next year, I was able to see the difference in how the kids were friendly to us.
Dam-raised kids may be considered super friendly to some people, but I think that bottle-fed kids are friendlier. 
I think it's just how much time you spend with the kids as they grow, that makes them friendly or not.
I guess I wasn't spending as much time with the dam-raised kids enough to make them super-friendly, (although, I thought I spent TOO much time with them, and they still weren't as friendly as my bottle-fed kids..)
I just prefer bottle-fed kids, that's all.


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Catydid's Countdown Thread. On Day 154! Kidded Twins! Pi*



mistydaiz said:


> Yes, I am bottle-feeding them.
> After bottle-feeding kids one year, and then raising them with their dam the next year, I was able to see the difference in how the kids were friendly to us.
> Dam-raised kids may be considered super friendly to some people, but I think that bottle-fed kids are friendlier.
> I think it's just how much time you spend with the kids as they grow, that makes them friendly or not.
> ...


I could not agree more  Even if you spend a lot of time with dam raised babies and they are not wild, they still don't even hold a candle to a bottle fed baby. Even as adults they don't trust you as much as a bottle raised one. All of our bottle fed does stood for their first milking like little angels, the dam raised ones...Ummmm, well, lets just say it's like your worst nightmare :shocked: :hair:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Catydid's Countdown Thread. On Day 154! Kidded Twins! Pi*

Congrats on the cute twins!!


----------



## bessmiller (Jan 23, 2012)

*Re: Catydid's Countdown Thread. On Day 154! Kidded Twins! Pi*

Congratulations! They are so adorable. Yay!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Catydid's Countdown Thread. On Day 154! Kidded Twins! Pi*

Too cute! Congrats!


----------

